# Collegiate Mosquito THAW OPEN 4/6/14 $1k college bonus!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW/2014.html

Those who made it to the DoBass Rodshop meeting here it is!

An experiment...with a *discounted entry* for already established angling teams to get a *THIRD stick in the boat*! and win a GUARANTEED $1000 bonus for doing so! 

COLLEGE ANLGERS with no rigs...we got you covered, just PREREGISTER for pairings- show up and no fast food or excessive booze the night before! 

Even moreso of a stretch to the norm... we encourage the use of social media during this likely blizzard styled event!

Very much looking forward to this SHARE~LEARN~WIN!

nip


----------



## Maple City Basser (Jan 23, 2011)

Is this open to any college student, or only ones that are part of a college fishing team?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*Any College angler for the 2014 spring semester with a recognized Collegiate Angling Club by their University*, may be added to any volunteering team. Collegiate angling "teams" only will then consist of UP TO THREE anglers in a boat

Any PREREGISTERED team (ONE or TWO person teams) who is volunteering to share their angling experience for the day with a randomly paired college angler will receive an ENTRY DISCOUNT ~ entries for college paired teams are $90. 

Again, these Collegiate angling teams may consist of UP TO THREE anglers in a boat.

The College angler is responsible for a separate $50 registration fee. The highest finishing Collegiate Angling team is GUARANTEED a $1,000 cash award outside of established projected Thaw OPEN payouts.

Any College angler in need of pairing with a team must preregister. DoBass will provide online details of both college anglers and boaters in order for those teams to confirm pairings. Random pairings will be completed, it is the college angler and teams' responsibility to contact and communicate their pairing. IT IS STRONGLY ENCOURAGED FOR TEAMS TO DETERMINE HOW ANY WINNINGS WILL BE DIVIDED PRIOR TO ENTRY ON WATER. Each team (1,2 or 3 people) will only be weighing the boats limit of FIVE fish.

Pairings will be attempted prior to morning registration, although college anglers may be paired up to tournament day. Any registered collegiate angler who is not placed by tournament blastoff will receive a full refund, via mail, within seven days. COLLEGE ANGLERS ARE EXPECTED TO BE PRESENT DURING MORNING REGISTRATION IN ORDER TO FURTHER FACILITATE PARINGS WITH ANY RAMP PAYS.

More than one college angler may be present in a team, only one school from that team is eligible for college award. Both a Thaw entry and College angler registration fee is required for such teams.

http://www.dobass.com/2014WEBFORMS/KSU/THAWRULES2014.html

We'll pair you if needed- OR- bring your own- or even two of 'em! Attempting to fill the void of FLW changes that now require college teams to provide their own rig...

ROAD TRIPS!!!!  ...those were the days 

Bottom line- already established two man teams can open up their day to a college kid, get a discount for doing so and possibly win an additional $1000 for their efforts to get them on the water


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

On behave of the Y.S.U college team, we want to thank you for this chance. We will be there and thank you Rory for this


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome buckeye! Please pass the word to your college contacts, particularly in Ohio!!!

Getting good feedback from potential volunteer teams as well! Should be able to pull this pairing stuff off...fingers crossed!

I am all about the college angling groups, you guys/gals are the future of the sport. When established "old dog" teams get to experience the rewards of having a collegiate angler in the boat for the day they will agree!!!

The true appreciation needs to go to the KSU kids for continuing to take their efforts to the next level.

Share~Learn~Win!

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW/2014.html


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nip

Is there a 50 yard rule for drilling holes in the ice LOL I've been positive as you always ask but that has not been working so I will try this route and trick old Mother Nature.

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

83 & sunny on 4/6 ranger... just don't mind the 30 mph south wind and thunderstorms 

Getting some questions about the event...I'll try to keep it simple. Perfect time to followup...

You can fish with normal two man team- no problem. No collegiate angler in your rig, your team is not eligible for guaranteed Collegiate bonus of $1,000 and your entry is $100, as well, your maxed at two anglers in rig.

If you fish with your normal two man team but wanna take a kid fishing (volunteer team)- we'll discount your entry and pair you and pay you $1k more if you are highest finishing collegiate team (*YES, that is THREE people in boat*) "SHARE~LEARN~WIN!"

You can be a collegiate team of one, two or EVEN three collegiate anglers, your team can fish as an OPEN team and as a collegiate angling team- both entries are due (Thaw entry & Collegiate angler entry) and only ONE school can be represented.

AND FINALLY... YES... ALL teams- regardless if just a Thaw open team, a volunteer team, a college team, a one man, two man, or three man... YOUR LIMIT IS THE BOATS' FIVE BIGGEST FISH for weight

First entry received today! Come on now and THAW!!!!

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW/2014.html


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Im working on creating a team at Miami University. If we get the club started by then, we should be able to make the tournament.


----------



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nip, I migt be interested in having a college angler in the boat as our 3rd, as long as it's not like the kid you stuck me with at chautauqua the one year!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ha!!! Tr! 

No promises on what I learn later on... but can attest to the current KSU group, all solid kidz!!! 

Remember- pairings can be made from ANY collegiate angling group as well- Tr might need an Akron angler this round


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

can a boater be paired with 2 collegiate kids?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

yes indeed- essentially it would be considered a two man "volunteer" team with one of the college kids representing for the collegiate portion.

$90 for the open volunteer team and one college angler then responsible for their $50 entry

http://www.dobass.com/KSU/MOSQUITOTHAW/2014.html


----------



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

That's what u said about the last kid.......and he was a unique individual to say the least!


----------

